# Opinions of the RNC convention



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I've been in the field working some long hours of late. Therefore, I have been away from this board. However, I did watch the RNC convention, and I sincerely tried to watch it objectively. Here are my conclusions:

1. Rudy came off as smug and a little smart a$$. There is a reason why he rose only as far as the peter principle allowed him to.

2. I hear conservatives falling over themselves about Sarah Palin. She can give a speech. However, the words "smug", "condescending", and "cheap" kept running through my brain while I listened. The American public will see that in time, too. The bloom will fall off that flower in short order.

3. McCain looks old and frail. He even has the old man shuffle. This is the image of power that is supposed to make our enemies fear his election? I don't think so.

4. While the audience at the DNC convention was diverse and full of all ages, races, and genders, the RNC convention was not so. I saw lots of white guys in nice suits and ties, and lots of white women in nice dresses. The camera kept going back to one poor Hispanic guy, almost in an attempt to find somebody that was a minority.

Honestly, where were the specifics from the RNC about how they will improve things? I did not hear any. Instead, I heard Rudy and Palin take cheap pot shots at Obama, including insulting his role as a community organizer. I heard Palin bragging about her hockey mom status, but that was about it. For lack of a better word, she came off as "little".

She also came off as a bit of a liar when she stated that Obama's plan would raise all sorts of taxes for all Americans. Funny, I have read his plan and read lots of reviews of it. Obama's plan will LOWER taxes for 80% of Americans. I guess that she just misspoke.

Last, and I hate to say this, but McCain did not say much either. His entire message could have been summarized as follows" "I am a former POW and a hero, and I want to be president". No specifics on policy. Nothing.

I was really hoping for something more. This country is divided, further evidenced by current poll numbers. Politicians should be talking about healing that rift and coming together as a Americans. Instead, Palin, Rudy, and McCain did nothing but lob grenades and insults at the Dems, further exasperating the country's divide. Furthermore, they did it in front of the "Country First" banner. How hypocritical.

The Dems talked about hope and making positive changes. The Reps lobbed insults and talked about keeping the status quo.

Aren't other people as tired of partisan grenades? Why do conservatives want to vote for such bitter, smug, condescending candidates? Does it make you feel better to belittle and insult somebody else? Is it an inferiority complex? Do most conservatives just have a small dick? How is that sort of talk uplifting and making us better as a nation? Honestly, why all the anger?

The RNC convention did cement my vote..... for Obama.


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

Big Daddy,
1. To you maybe he came off as alittle smug and a smart assed, you're a liberal I would expect that from you. As a conservative I thought it was pretty good. It was his job to fire up coservatives and hopefully some independents, not you.

2. Sarah Palin, "smug", "condescending", and"cheap" you and some other die hard liberals I would expect to say that. To the majority of other people (including some liberals) thought it was pretty damn good considering the crap storm the liberal media has been putting her through the last week or so.

3. McCain may look old and frail, but I work in construction and I would sure as hell rather have an old man with experience than a young pup with none. I've been down that road before.

4.The audience at the Republican convention looked fairly diverse to me. I saw old women, young women, old men, young men, people in suits, and people in t shirts and stupid hats, and some african americans. The DNC convention had alot more african americans (Duh, I can't imagine why). There were younger probably more younger people there because the democratic party is "cool", It's cool to be against this that and whatever (look at the idiots that tore up St Paul during the convention)

I agree the specifics were alittle sparse, but isn't the purpose of those conventions to fire up the party? Rudy and Palin taking pot shots at Obama, don't both parties do that? Oh I forgot Obama doesn't have to get his hands dirty because the liberal press does it for him. Also, as far a Palin doing it isn't that traditionally the vp nominees job so the presidential nominee doesn't have to get their hands dirty?

The country is divided, yes that is true and as far as I can tell McCain and Liberman were about the only 2 reaching across party lines. McCain has a history of it. Obama has no history to point to and angry Joe Biden sure as heck hasn't been doing much of it.

The democrats and republicans both talked about hope and positive changes.

What "bitter", "smug", "condescending" candidates are you talking about? If you want to talk about bitter or angry look at Joe Biden. You must have been watching the convention on msnbc or something.

You talk about how the republicans are attacking Obama, who else is going to show their weak points to the people? The liberal press (which is most of the press anymore) sure as hell won't. They only want to run down republicans. As I said before Obama doesn't have to get his hands dirty he gets to be "the golden boy".

As for me and my small dick, we'll vote for McCain.
just my 2 cents or 1 cent I'm alittle short :lol:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Big Daddy,

You forgot about the politicization of 9/11.






Same old same old.
*
IOKIYAR*
*
Edit:Allow me to correct the post such that it does not include the Olberman, or MSNBC references. My intention was to submit the video only, without the MSNBC take on it.*


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Bigdaddy, as to be expected, our takes on the last 2 nights are polar opposites.

I don't make it a habit to respond point by point to a post of that length, but 2 things come immediately to mind.

You're WAY TOO smart to forget how the liberals spent 3 days trying to assault Palin's family in any way they could find, including the minor daughter....something that was NEVER allowed concerning Chelsea. So to infer she was too hard on them when she got her first opportunity to respond is just plain childish. It's politics. It ain't supposed to be sweet and innocent.

And as far as our enemies fearing the president (McCain)? It's not the president they ultimately fear.......it's the soldiers. And I'm absolutely certain those soldiers will inspire MUCH more fear under McCain's watch than Obama's.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

What's your point, Robert?

Didn't I hear Keith Olberman got spanked by MSNBC? He wasn't allowed to participate in the RNC...was he?

I don't watch MSNBC so I could be way off....please enlighten me...


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

9/11 Have we forgotten if Bill would have taken care of Bin Laden when he should have there's a better than good chance that 9/11 never would have happened? As far as the policization of it, I think people are becoming alittle complacent again about the threats we face. I know, I know that's just the republican scare tactics again. :-?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Robert, the video is something that should be run nation wide once a week from the day after 9/11 until extreme Islamic groups are no longer a threat.

Oberman is a classic example of why this nation is so misguided. He is upset with the airing of a video showing the aftermath of an attack on US soil, but is one of the first to parade the coffins of fallen US soldiers on his broadcasts. Can you understand the hypocrisy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

From a lib point of view, I would expect the reactions I hear, they are similar to the reactions many of us had of NObamas empty speech. I am not going to argue ones perspective.

I do know that for people who had not made up their minds or are jumping back and forth, McCain's last half of his speech was a very good way of separating himself from Nobama. I think he set a tone of service to country vs service to party or oneself. We will see how it plays over the coming weeks.

Some of the inside polling data I look at from Rasmussen indicates that it hit a cord with people. Making many of them question just who is NObama running for and for others wondering if McCain was sincere.

The other thing that showed up in polling was on ablity to reform Washington and to take control of our out of control spending. In households where adjustments in spending have been made with rising energy costs. McCain is viewed as being most likely to curtail Gov spending 68% to 25% for Nobama with 7% feeling neither will slow spending.

So it seems that the undecided where impressed with it for now. Two months is a long time!


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

If msnbc was so disgusted by the video why show it? Why not simply say the repulicans showed a graphic video of 9/11 for promotional purposes.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

BigDaddy

What would you think if I told you that in my opinion YOU come off

Ummm ... what was it you said ...

Oh Yeah ...

"as smug and a little smart a$$."

No one on this board would expect you to adore anything about the RNC ... so what's the deal?

Is there a news flash here I missed?

What I can tell you for certain is more folks across America saw the RNC than saw the DNC ... and the RNC did it with less stations covering the activities.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Someone mentioned people in the RNC. Did you notice the news tonight. There were some people who were looking to interview to complain about McCain and Palin. They were discovered and asked how they got in. The media had given them fake ID passes. Nice.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Daren99 said:


> If msnbc was so disgusted by the video why show it? Why not simply say the repulicans showed a graphic video of 9/11 for promotional purposes.


That was my intention. Unfortunately, and I should know better, the MSNBC video was the one I found first. I did a little more digging and found the straight-up video. How would MSNBC know what video would be aired? Isn't this live?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> Someone mentioned people in the RNC. Did you notice the news tonight. There were some people who were looking to interview to complain about McCain and Palin. They were discovered and asked how they got in. The media had given them fake ID passes. Nice.


That is one thing I do not understand, nor agree with. The hecklers, rioters, etc. WTF?


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

Maybe it was live but they can pull the plug anytime they want, they have the control.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Daren99 said:


> Maybe it was live but they can pull the plug anytime they want, they have the control.


Ok, forget that the original video that I posted came from MSNBC. That was besides the point. I found a non-MSNBC version (same video, minus the logo) that was shown at the convention and on other networks.

The point that I was trying to make was that the RNC chose to use 9/11 (again) as a tool. Now, to the base (99% of Nodak Outdoors) that may be fine and good. But, remember that you need the non-base to win.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Politicians should be talking about healing that rift and coming together as a Americans. Instead, Palin, Rudy, and McCain did nothing but lob grenades and insults at the Dems, further exasperating the country's divide. Furthermore, they did it in front of the "Country First" banner. How hypocritical.


Clearly Big D you didn't listen to McCains speech because he addressed that.



> . McCain looks old and frail. He even has the old man shuffle. This is the image of power that is supposed to make our enemies fear his election? I don't think so


If I recall he had his legs and arms boken by the VC and didn't recieve proper medical attention. Suppose that might affect a mans walk? Again this was brought up several times at the convention, you should pay attention. :lol:



> Do most conservatives just have a small dick? How is that sort of talk uplifting and making us better as a nation? Honestly, why all the anger?


Perfect reason to vote for Obama. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

When you watch that video what comes to mind?

Speaking for myself, I never want to see it happen again, it reminds me we need to stay proactive on terrorism? Like I said before I think people are getting complacent about the threat. I think they feel pretty safe again, I don't think we can afford to take our eyes off the ball. I think that video should be played every so often to remind people. What if they are using as a tool to prove the point we can't be complacent? Good let's wake the people up again.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> Do most conservatives just have a small dick? How is that sort of talk uplifting and making us better as a nation? Honestly, why all the anger?


Has someone been talking to my ex-wife? Who started all this small penis stuff?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I registered as a Republican when I was 18, but can probably best be described as a Conservative Independent. I vote & support what feels right, not the ticket.

I can't say that Obama impresses me in the slightest. He's long on rhetoric & slogans, short on substance and clearly stated answers & positions. In short, a classic professional politician.

My perceptions of the RNC...

Rudy is cool and I thoroughly enjoy listening to him speak...

Ms. Palin rocks! I believe she would bring a very welcome & needed breath of fresh air & common sense to the Washington. As a potential POTUS, Obama can't carry her jockstrap...

McCain is a bit too moderate for my liking but I have to admire the man. I don't doubt his heart is in the right place, and that he truly has dedicated himself to serve this country. I gave his speech a B to Palin's A...

So being, the McCain-Palin ticket get my vote...


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Well said, terminator. I can agree with you on almost everything...except Rudy. I think he's an $%^hole.

He doesn't value marriage (his own?)

He doesn't value life

He doesn't value the 2nd amendment

And I don't think he gives 2 shiites about "small government".....

But hey, I could be wrong........and I did enjoy his speach :wink:

:beer:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

NDTerminator said:


> I registered as a Republican when I was 18, but can probably best be described as a Conservative Independent. I vote & support what feels right, not the ticket.
> 
> I can't say that Obama impresses me in the slightest. He's long on rhetoric & slogans, short on substance and clearly stated answers & positions. In short, a classic professional politician.
> 
> ...


yes, No-bama dispatched a "rapid response team" (sickening) after Palin kicked *** with her speech.....to discredit her viability as a candidate.
obviously the weenie feels threatened....by a WOMAN!


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

did anybody get the part when john mccain talked about his military service as changing him for life? he spoke about before his capture that he pretty much always thought about himself. he could do anything without anyones help. then after his capture he became a changed person to the fact that it is about COUNTRY FIRST. the news media tried to butcher him for talking about his service, but that is how he became the person he is today. think about how he started the story and how it ended. i think he is here for the country and the ideals of our country. i think he can reach across the isle. let's hope it happens.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

You know what it means when the other side says stuff like he's shamelessly talking about his war record, or Palin's experience and her record of change and for fighting corruption isn't of any relevance?

It means..."Damn, I wish we had that on OUR side!!!!"

If they did we would be hammered relentlessly on all 4 major networks.


----------

